# Grizzly 1648



## catmansteve (May 24, 2013)

Bought this boat a while back but haven't posted pics yet, here it is. 2000 Grizzly 1648, 97 Mercury 30 Jet with stick steer. The boat was already setup this way when I bought it, I haven't changed anything yet but I've got some ideas. 






It was setup as a catfish tournament boat, and while I do a lot of catfishing myself, I like having decks front and rear too, and to me the livewell in the middle is taking up alot of space, might build it into the front deck eventually.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (May 24, 2013)

Live well in the middle to keep the boat balanced.


----------



## catmansteve (May 24, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=315962#p315962 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors » Today, 14:17[/url]"]Live well in the middle to keep the boat balanced.


Not sure if by "middle" you mean side to side or front to back... I definitely agree it should stay in the middle of the width, but I want to get as much weight forward as possible, the way it floats now is about 3"-4" lower in the back. Should help me to get on plane faster since I'm about to the limit of what a 40/30 jet will push weight-wise


----------



## Rrider (May 24, 2013)

Sweet looking rig :LOL2:


----------



## Keystone (May 24, 2013)

What is the overhead "rack" in the stern? :?:


----------



## catmansteve (May 24, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316017#p316017 said:


> Rrider » 24 minutes ago[/url]"]Sweet looking rig :LOL2:


Thanks man, wanna trade motors? Haha that's my only major complaint with the setup, it should've been a 60/40


----------



## catmansteve (May 24, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316019#p316019 said:


> Keystone » 11 minutes ago[/url]"]What is the overhead "rack" in the stern? :?:


It's a seriously heavy duty rod holder setup. The previous owner fished catfish tournaments on the Potomac. He said he also used it to pull his kids on a tube before


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (May 26, 2013)

You can always test that theory. 5 gallon bucket with some weight or something like that on the front. I found that putting my portable livewell (11 GAL) forward did not help my boat plane out. It made it push more water with the bow.


----------



## Seth (May 28, 2013)

Lots of boats are setup like that around here. I enjoy catfishing as well and built a removeable Tbar system for rod holders on the back of my rig. Nice setup!


----------



## catmansteve (Jun 20, 2013)

Started to tear into her this past weekend. More to come in the build thread


----------

